# Giant Crypt 'Flamingo' available



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This a giant Crypt 'Flamingo'. It is over 11" across and has two plantlets. It is an uber plant grown emersed in a rich substrate about 20" below twin 6500K T5s. What more can I say? Not pink now, but grow more and then experiment with the offspring.
Anyone interested? Make an offer. Anything to trade?
Bill Reichert


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd be interested. I've got lots of plants for trade including the rare murdania red species . I've also got red rotala macrandra, green macrandra, sag subulata, gloss, java ferns, Anubis petite and a couple more species. If you are interested I can post pics.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

I only keep rarer emersed Crypts. I do not keep any of the readily available Crypts such as becketti, parva, undulata, balansae, wendtii, etc. I guess only unusual Crypts would be on my want list.
Not sure I could ship to where you live this time of year.
Bill


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ah I see. I only have one common crypt species.

Did you only want to trade or did you have a cash amount in mind as an alternative?


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

starting to wonder where the flamingos are with olive green plumage.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This plant is moving to a great new home on the West Coast. I am sure it will enjoy the weather and great boutique breweries!! Bill


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sold?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, to a warmer place that I can ship to during the cold weather. Bill


----------

